# Ostarine SARM Profile



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2012)

by John Connor ((2S)-3-(4-cyanophenoxy)-N-[4-cyano-3-(trifluoromethyl)phenyl]-2-hydroxy-2-methylpropanamide) Imagine a compound that elicits steroid like muscle building effects with little or no androgenic side effects, a compound that packs on lean body mass while lowering body fat in individuals who don’t even weight train, a compound that is safe to use for months and may even be used by [...]

*Read More...*


----------

